# 05 & 07 Brute 750's CDI Box's



## bodong311 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was wondering if it was even possible and/or if there were any advantages of taking a 07 750i CDI box and putting it on a 05 750i. Thanks in advance.


Brandon


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

To my knowledge there wouldn't be any difference between the 2 because both are on stock 750 carb'd brutes. 08 was when things changed and went to efi and so that wouldn't work for ya either. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the only cdi that a carb'd brute would see any improvement from would be an aftermarket like Dynatek...... If the 07 is an upgrade for an 05 then my 05 would get one soon

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

07 has higher timing. But if you're going to do it you mayswell just go with a Dyna cdi.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Didn't know that...but agree, dynatek offers more than just timing and you can get them online around $170

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea in 07 they took some of the low end timing retard away that previous years had so it pulls a little harder down bottom to mid. But overall timing advance is the same I'm pretty sure.


----------



## bodong311 (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought that they slightly advanced the timing on the 07. I have the 07 Brute and have installed the Dynatek and it was a very large improvement over stock. My friend has an 05 Brute and not much of a spending budget and i was thinking about putting my CDI box on his if there was a gain because im not using it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

In that case, wouldn't be a bad deal for your buddy. 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have 2 stock boxes , is there a way to tell what yr mod they are off of, i know 1 came off 06 650i , but can not rember if the other was off 05 or 07, i know it was a 750i


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

heydockyle said:


> Yea in 07 they took some of the low end timing retard away that previous years had so it pulls a little harder down bottom to mid. But overall timing advance is the same I'm pretty sure.


Your right on that the timing is advanced 3° more on the 06 & 07 but not all the way threw the timing curve. The dynatek is 5° from idle all the way to the rev limiter.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> Your right on that the timing is advanced 3° more on the 06 & 07 but not all the way threw the timing curve. The dynatek is 5° from idle all the way to the rev limiter.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


See I thought the 06 was bumped up some but only like a degree or two, not as much as the 07.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

06 & 07 have the same timing I'm pretty sure. I tried my 07 cdi on my dads 05 SRA 650 and honestly didn't make much of a difference maybe a little on bottom end

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just nabbed a good working Dynatek (I hope) off ebay a few hours ago for $110 shipped.... So we'll see, You can buy new Dyna's all day long for $177 shipped on ebay. Gonna tear the brute apart next week and do a bundle of mods. Been too busy since I've been home. Will take pics and post when I'm done.:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

tmfisher57 said:


> Just nabbed a good working Dynatek (I hope) off ebay a few hours ago for $110 shipped.... So we'll see,:


Best money I spent on my Brute


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

X2 on that

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## littletyler (Apr 12, 2010)

*CDI Box*

Guys, according to the service manual and looking at part #s of both years, the 05, 06, & 07 Brutes have the exact same CDI and Igniter. If there was a difference in the two im sure Kawi would have changed the part numbers between the years and would have made some kind of note in the service manual.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

littletyler said:


> Guys, according to the service manual and looking at part #s of both years, the 05, 06, & 07 Brutes have the exact same CDI and Igniter. If there was a difference in the two im sure Kawi would have changed the part numbers between the years and would have made some kind of note in the service manual.


You are correct. I know all the 05-07 IRS are the same. Not sure on the SRAs.


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

How does the 07 have advanced timing and run better then?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

heydockyle said:


> How does the 07 have advanced timing and run better then?


Stock it has the same box the rest has, so where are you getting your info? Maybe there is something the rest of us need to know about. An option we are not aware of or something.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know where the timing comes in but I do know the 06 & 07's do have more timing. HIGHLIFTER use to offer a power module that you had to splice into your wiring for Brutes but it would only work on the 05's due to the timing if you tried to put one on the 06 or 07 it would run like crap. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> I don't know where the timing comes in but I do know the 06 & 07's do have more timing. HIGHLIFTER use to offer a power module that you had to splice into your wiring for Brutes but it would only work on the 05's due to the timing if you tried to put one on the 06 or 07 it would run like crap.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


 
Interesting...good to know...Thanks! Odd though that Dynatek uses the same non-programable CDIs for all those years. You would think that same advance curb would be an issue on the 06s and 7s. Guess not if you change-out the whole thing. All I know is I have had my Dynatek in sence 06 and its staying....lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Interesting...good to know...Thanks! Odd though that Dynatek uses the same non-programable CDIs for all those years. You would think that same advance curb would be an issue on the 06s and 7s. Guess not if you change-out the whole thing. All I know is I have had my Dynatek in sence 06 and its staying....lol


I've heard that is the reason for the "infamous" 1/4 throttle miss with the dynatek. I've heard they don't do it on the Praries and Kitty Cats but they do on the 06 & 07's. I'm not sure on that just what Kawi dealers told me. I know mine had the miss but I turned the A/F mixture screws out to 2.5 and it went away. I'm with you on the Dynatek staying that's probably the best money I've spent on mine I know it was the best "bang for the buck" .

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> I've heard that is the reason for the "infamous" 1/4 throttle miss with the dynatek. I've heard they don't do it on the Praries and Kitty Cats but they do on the 06 & 07's. I'm not sure on that just what Kawi dealers told me. I know mine had the miss but I turned the A/F mixture screws out to 2.5 and it went away. I'm with you on the Dynatek staying that's probably the best money I've spent on mine I know it was the best "bang for the buck" .
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Yeah mine like so many others has the 1/4-throttle stumble too with the Dyna but couldn't get rid of it with the A/Fs so per their website...and VFJ, #40 pilots and .040 shims took care of the leaning issues.


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

The reason the dyna works on the 05 and 06/07 is because it is not a piggyback, but a replacement. So it is not advancing the already raised timing of the 07 because the stock cdi is no longer there. The cdi is what advances the timing so part numbers aside the map for the 07 must be different. Only thing I can think of.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

heydockyle said:


> The reason the dyna works on the 05 and 06/07 is because it is not a piggyback, but a replacement. So it is not advancing the already raised timing of the 07 because the stock cdi is no longer there. The cdi is what advances the timing so part numbers aside the map for the 07 must be different. Only thing I can think of.


On the 05's and older Prairies you don't hear of the 1/4 throttle miss with the dynateks like you do on the 06 & 07's. It was late in the 05 build year when the timing was changed I'm sure those bikes were sold as 06's. The Kawi guys said it was 3° but not all the way threw the timing curve. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

heydockyle said:


> The reason the dyna works on the 05 and 06/07 is because it is not a piggyback, but a replacement. So it is not advancing the already raised timing of the 07 because the stock cdi is no longer there. The cdi is what advances the timing so part numbers aside the map for the 07 must be different. Only thing I can think of.


Makes sence.


----------



## littletyler (Apr 12, 2010)

I was wondering if it was even possible and/or if there were any advantages of taking a 07 750i CDI box and putting it on a 05 750i. Thanks in advance.


Brandon 




Back to the question at hand. The stock cdi from all years 750 Brute Force is the same. There would be no advantage swapping out stock cdi units between the years. If you were to order a OEM CDI the part numbers are all the same for all the years of the 750.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I've heard the was and then I've heard there wasn't. I tried my stock 07 CDI on my dads 05 650 SRA and it seemed to pick it up a bit especially on the bottom end.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TankLT (Sep 7, 2011)

Since you have one and your buddy has the bike, try it out and let us know. If he feels there is an improvement let him keep it.


----------

